# HUGE Rare Animal Crossing Store Display I Received



## zToast (Dec 30, 2014)

I scored big.. I got this as a gift! This was a store display that was put into storage for many years. It is a cardboard like poster with extremely little to nothing wrong with the display. So i took it and framed it to put up on my wall and it looks amazing.. Very hard to come across these now.


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

That's so cool!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 30, 2014)

That's awesome! I'm so jelly ;-;

I don't even have the GameCube animal crossing ;-; Everytime I see it for sale it's too far away from where I live, or it's too expensive >.<


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 30, 2014)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> That's awesome! I'm so jelly ;-;
> 
> I don't even have the GameCube animal crossing ;-; Everytime I see it for sale it's too far away from where I live, or it's too expensive >.<



I've seen it on ebay for decent prices, like $20 and under. try it!


----------



## zToast (Dec 30, 2014)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> That's awesome! I'm so jelly ;-;
> 
> I don't even have the GameCube animal crossing ;-; Everytime I see it for sale it's too far away from where I live, or it's too expensive >.<





hulaburger said:


> I've seen it on ebay for decent prices, like $20 and under. try it!



You shouldn't have any problem finding the game! I see a ton of them for low prices like hulaburger said.. At least if you are in the US. Not sure what country you are in so..


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 30, 2014)

Awww that's so cool! I'd love to get any memorabilia or anything for AC ^^


----------



## princessmorgan (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow! That's Awesome! Totally nostalgic of when I first started playing as a teen :3


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow that is soooo cool i am so jelly


----------



## Milleram (Dec 30, 2014)

That's amazing! It looks really great in the frame.


----------



## Bassy (Dec 30, 2014)

Omg it's shiney.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 1, 2015)

Ah man that one was my favourite game! It'd be cool to have a poster of it! I didn't even know anything like that was ever made!


----------



## Pudge (Jan 2, 2015)

That is beautiful! I'm very jealous, especially because I love ACGC so much. Probably my favourite in the series.


----------



## penguins (Jan 2, 2015)

omg i want it


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice! The frame goes with it really well!


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ah so jealous!!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow. Congrats!


----------

